# Opinions Needed - Side mirror & antenna



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I am getting my 65' convertible ready for paint and need to decide on two things: (1) whether to install a drivers side mirror (mine apparently did not come with one) and (2) whether to seal up the antenna hole on the front right (passenger) fender. I am leaning towards installing the mirror and filling in the antenna hole. Opinions ?

Does anyone have a template or proper location for the side mirror ?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Which drivers side mirror? The remote mirror has a dime sized hole under the mounting base to route the control cable through. Std mirror won't have that hole.

On the antenna issue, are you planning on adding a factory rear mounted '65 power $$$ antennae? If not,eraonally, I'd leave the hole in the top of the passenger fender & retain the factory style antenna there, replacing the chrome pot metal base piece. nut, and fork tipped mast, if needed. No antennae at all is best suited for '64-69 models never ordered with a radio (will have the "delete" plate mounted in place of radio)


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Pinion head said:


> Which drivers side mirror? The remote mirror has a dime sized hole under the mounting base to route the control cable through. Std mirror won't have that hole.
> 
> On the antenna issue, are you planning on adding a factory rear mounted '65 power $$$ antennae? If not,eraonally, I'd leave the hole in the top of the passenger fender & retain the factory style antenna there, replacing the chrome pot metal base piece. nut, and fork tipped mast, if needed. No antennae at all is best suited for '64-69 models never ordered with a radio (will have the "delete" plate mounted in place of radio)


I have a new side mirror from AMES with remote (although I think I'd prefer non-remote).

My car has a radio, but I think the lines look cleaner without the mast sticking halfway up (they don't recess into the fender). Reception wise I could put in an amplified antenna and hide it if I wanted, but I'd likely never use AM / FM anyway. Stereo wise I may eventually add a nice setup, but I doubt I will. I did a nice setup in my 56' Bel Air and it pretty much sounds like crap (motor drowns out music) when the car is running. That said, the big v8s are music to my ears....


----------

